# What do you guys detail your EMT vehicles with?



## NicholasSpencer (Jan 24, 2015)

Just wondering what you guys use to clean  your vehicles with? I'm a detailer and wondering if there's any do's and dont's when it comes to chemicals.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Soap and water. And spray glass cleaner. We just basically hose the rig down and go at it with mood and brushes.
Make sure the chrome is dried fast so water spots don't show up.


----------



## Kevinf (Jan 25, 2015)

Taking some Rain-X to the mirrors can be helpful in case of foul weather to keep visibility up.


----------



## medicdan (Jan 25, 2015)

If you're detailing an EMS vehicle, i'd just make sure to disinfect the interior surfaces first with some powerful chemicals before making it look pretty. I'm a lot more worried about the MRSA growing on the door handles and floor than shiny chrome, at least at first. Make sure that whatever you're using won't react with the previously-used disinfectants. Make sure that if EMTs/Paramedics are using any detailing products, you have the MSDS available, should anything go wrong...


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2015)

Whatever comes out of the gun at the carwash...

At one point my boss was all over that FreshStart2000 stuff, can't say it's that helpful.


----------



## Milton (Jan 26, 2015)

medicdan said:


> If you're detailing an EMS vehicle, i'd just make sure to disinfect the interior surfaces first with some powerful chemicals before making it look pretty. I'm a lot more worried about the MRSA growing on the door handles and floor than shiny chrome, at least at first. Make sure that whatever you're using won't react with the previously-used disinfectants. Make sure that if EMTs/Paramedics are using any detailing products, you have the MSDS available, should anything go wrong...



Yes, I second this. We disinfect using wipes or bleach to disinfect surfaces. As for the outside/inside of the van we use soap or Simplegreen and water to get rid of dirt and debris that has accumulated.


----------



## NPO (Jul 21, 2015)

I send it on over to our maintenance dept where they wash ambulances all day. Think they use water. Probably a cleaner of some sort as well. All I know is it's mighty clean when it comes back. Takes a lot of work to was 100 ambulances every day.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 21, 2015)

According to our relief crew we don't use anything.....


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm not sure we share the same understanding of "detailing."  In my experience it was more of a quick exterior wash and disinfectant for the interior.

Outside:  commercial soap and a car wash brush.
Inside: disinfected with commercial disinfectant and floor was mopped.


----------

